#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the thinks need to consider before starting business?

## சந்தோஷ்

Any one please give some hints to consider for the business plan. What are the major thinks I need consider before starting a business.

----------


## Bhavya

> Any one please give some hints to consider for the business plan. What are the major thinks I need consider before starting a business.


In my knowledge before starting a business,

First you need to determine your business nature and what you're going to offerYour target audienceYour business locationCaptial You need for the business formationYour business asset requirements:Lease,suppliers and etc.

----------

